# My adventures in starting dry curing



## pc farmer (Sep 29, 2016)

First off sorry for the long post but bear with me.  I started this about 2 months ago after researching for around 2 years,  a few people from the forum have been very helpful in answering questions and still are.

I got a old fridge from my parents outside garage.  Yea, its looking rough.   Its very old.   Has steel interior.













IMG_20160811_174404928_zpsvjvcxcrw.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Sep 29, 2016






I washed the inside with soap and then with bleach 2 times.













IMG_20160813_194734321_zpscelihbxt.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Sep 29, 2016






I got this temp controller from e bay for 50 bucks.













IMG_20160815_174539299_zpscftmw3ey.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Sep 29, 2016






Got a cheap humidifer and dehumidifier.    Not any pics of them.

I needed a fermention chamber.   Found a greenhouse at Home Depot.   













IMG_20160821_170404407_zpss0ahndxq.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Sep 29, 2016






Heres the ugly couple together.













IMG_20160821_170841966_zpstbbrqltd.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Sep 29, 2016






More to come.   Gotta put my son to bed.

.


----------



## uzikaduzi (Sep 29, 2016)

Following


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 29, 2016)

Cool! I have all the control stuff, but still need the fridge!


----------



## smoking4fun (Sep 29, 2016)

Can't wait to see how this turns out...


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 29, 2016)

I wanted to try pepperoni and coppa.  Got the coppa curing first.



While it was curing I started pepperoni.

Meat mixed up.



Stuffed the next day.

Had a big blow out on this big natural casing.



Applied a bandage.



Stuffed the rest in to sheep casings.



Into the fermentation chamber for 72 hours.



Then in the chamber.



After the blowout one firmed up I removed the bandaid.



The sheep casing ones only took 12 days to hit the stiffness I wanted.  Here is the tags.



Some sliced pics.





Rinsed the coppas off and stuffed them in beef bung. Tried my best at tying then netted the last one.







Into the chamber with the big pepperoni.



Sprayed them with mold.  Got some nice mold growth so far.









These mold pics were from tonight, 2 weeks in.  The coppas have lost about 20 % already.  I think they are loosing excessive moiture and the loss will slow down, at least I hope.

Temps are low to mid 50's and humidity is low to mid 70's

All questions, comments welcome.   This is my first go at this.


----------



## uzikaduzi (Sep 29, 2016)

What's temp and humidity ? I want to do this so much, but I'm scared of case hardening and of my wife flipping out about buying more stuff for hobbies... I just spent too much on gun parts :-(


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 29, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Cool! I have all the control stuff, but still need the fridge!



Although it's ugly, I got the fridge free.


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 29, 2016)

uzikaduzi said:


> What's temp and humidity ? I want to do this so much, but I'm scared of case hardening and of my wife flipping out about buying more stuff for hobbies... I just spent too much on gun parts :-(



Temps, low to mid 50's.   Humidity low to mid 70's.    I am running a dehumidifier, that is moving a little air.  No case hardening so far.

I finally just jumped into it.


----------



## uzikaduzi (Sep 29, 2016)

Super excited to see how the Copa turns out


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 29, 2016)

uzikaduzi said:


> Super excited to see how the Copa turns out



Your not the only one.    I have some bressola curing now.   Goimg in the chamber in 2 weeks.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 30, 2016)

GHreat start. Curing coppa and prosciutto is on my list, just pretty far down looking at my Wifes copy...JJ


----------



## atomicsmoke (Sep 30, 2016)

Strong start!

Nice setup. Good idea with the ferm chamber.

Pepperoni looks awesome. How does it taste?

20% in 2 weeks seems a bit fast for coppa. Why don't you crank up the humidity? 80%+ will slow down the drying.

I bet you have a million products in mind to dry cure.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 30, 2016)

Would love to just make some pepperoni!

Looking forward to seeing how yours comes out.

Al


----------



## atomicsmoke (Sep 30, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Would love to just make some pepperoni!



That's impossible. Once you get your feet wet you want to swim in the deep water.


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 30, 2016)

atomicsmoke said:


> Strong start!
> 
> Nice setup. Good idea with the ferm chamber.
> 
> ...


Being my first shot, I want to stick with the right humidity levels for now.   Sunday is another weigh day.    See how much more it lost.


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 30, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Would love to just make some pepperoni!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing how yours comes out.
> 
> Al


Try UMAi bags if you want to try pepperoni.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Sep 30, 2016)

That's looking great!  The pepperoni sticks looked really nice.

Love the greenhouse ferm chamber idea!  I've walked past those on several occassions and didn't even consider it for something like this.

In for the rest!


----------



## tropics (Sep 30, 2016)

Adam that looks great so far, nice save with the plastic wrap

Richie


----------



## redheelerdog (Sep 30, 2016)

That looks awesome Adam.

I am right behind you with a build of my own. I have all the equipment, next step is to install and get it dialed in.

I think I am going to try Sopressata on my first go around.

When I first looked at your Coppa stuffed in the beef bung I scrolled down and thought, hmm, wonder why he took the beef bung off? Now I realize the beef bung gets dried and changes color, its like see through after some curing time yes?

Well, you can tell how much I know about it! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Your project and meat looks delicious, looking forward to some money shots!


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 30, 2016)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> That's looking great!  The pepperoni sticks looked really nice.
> 
> Love the greenhouse ferm chamber idea!  I've walked past those on several occassions and didn't even consider it for something like this.
> 
> In for the rest!


Thanks.   It has plenty of racks and is plastic.   We all know how plastic raises the temp and humidity which is what you want.


tropics said:


> Adam that looks great so far, nice save with the plastic wrap
> 
> Richie


Thanks Richie.


redheelerdog said:


> That looks awesome Adam.
> 
> I am right behind you with a build of my own. I have all the equipment, next step is to install and get it dialed in.
> 
> ...


Thanks.   Yes the bung gets transparent.  Took like 3 days.   

I am hoping for money shots if I dont screw it up.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 30, 2016)

WOW, absolutely awesome Adam !  Sure will be following this....  I'd really like to do that kinda stuff !


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 30, 2016)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> WOW, absolutely awesome Adam ! Sure will be following this.... I'd really like to do that kinda stuff !


Thanks Justin.   I sure hope it all turns out if not alot of money will be wasted.


----------



## hjbct (Oct 2, 2016)

Nice!  Following this with interest,  I wish my fridge was bigger!


----------



## sundown farms (Oct 2, 2016)

Yup. You will cause many of us to risk more abuse from the wives. Looking forward to your adventure.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Oct 2, 2016)

Sundown Farms said:


> Yup. You will cause many of us to risk more abuse from the wives. Looking forward to your adventure.



That's no lie!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 2, 2016)

Looks Awesome, Adam!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










----
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bet that stuff will be Mighty Tasty!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





All Greek to me---I'll stick to the easy stuff.

Be Back for more Pics!







Bear


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 2, 2016)

hjbct said:


> Nice!  Following this with interest,  I wish my fridge was bigger!



Don't we all.   I actually have 2 just for my projects.





Sundown Farms said:


> Yup. You will cause many of us to risk more abuse from the wives. Looking forward to your adventure.






CrankyBuzzard said:


> That's no lie!




Sorry guys, but what the wife doesn't know won't kill her.  






Bearcarver said:


> Looks Awesome, Adam!!!:drool :drool ----:points:
> 
> Bet that stuff will be Mighty Tasty!!:drool
> 
> ...



I have you to blame for this.   You taught be how to cure from the start.   Ha


----------



## b-one (Oct 2, 2016)

What a interesting project,hope all goes well!


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 2, 2016)

b-one said:


> What a interesting project,hope all goes well!



Me too.  Worried to death bout it.


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 2, 2016)

Weigh in day.  I shoot for every seven days.    Loss has slowed down and mold is still white.   All good I think.







Couple weight tags.





This one is from my big pepperoni.


----------



## uzikaduzi (Oct 2, 2016)

Looking great... are you still spraying mold on the coppa or the walls of the fridge... or just the one time?


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 2, 2016)

uzikaduzi said:


> Looking great... are you still spraying mold on the coppa or the walls of the fridge... or just the one time?



A only sprayed 2 times about 20 mins apart at the very beginning.


----------



## smokin jay (Oct 2, 2016)

That's awesome! Love everything about it! Looks great!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Oct 2, 2016)

Looking good!   I sure wish you were closer to me, I'd be your guniea pig!


----------



## disco (Oct 4, 2016)

I am learning so much from this. Thanks for posting your efforts, Adam. 

Disco


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 30, 2016)

Big pepperoni finally done.   Dried for almost 2 months.  Vac sealed and gonna slice as needed and revac seal.



Thin slice.  Held together great.





Added a bressola a few days ago.   Got some nice mold growth so far.



Looks like I have room for something else now.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 30, 2016)

Adam

Your doing real good. Soon you will be making backups so you dont run out.


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 30, 2016)

nepas said:


> Adam
> 
> Your doing real good. Soon you will be making backups so you dont run out.



Like cheese.  Always have a rotation.   Lol

Thanks Rick.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 30, 2016)

c farmer said:


> Like cheese. Always have a rotation. Lol
> 
> Thanks Rick.


YW

And happy to help you out.


----------



## disco (Oct 30, 2016)

Brilliant!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 31, 2016)

That's some nice salami.


----------



## redheelerdog (Oct 31, 2016)

Looks really good Adam, nice pepperoni.

Thanks for the pics and info, I am headed in the same direction.













Thats what im talking about.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Oct 24, 2016


----------



## tropics (Oct 31, 2016)

Adam that looks fantastic

Richie


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 31, 2016)

Disco said:


> Brilliant!





atomicsmoke said:


> That's some nice salami.





redheelerdog said:


> Looks really good Adam, nice pepperoni.
> 
> Thanks for the pics and info, I am headed in the same direction.
> 
> ...





tropics said:


> Adam that looks fantastic
> 
> Richie


Thanks everyone.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 31, 2016)

Yum! Looks great Adam!


----------



## disco (Oct 31, 2016)

Brilliant!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 31, 2016)

Disco...Twice? Still hungover after the Montana trip?


----------



## disco (Oct 31, 2016)

atomicsmoke said:


> Disco...Twice? Still hungover after the Montana trip?


Must be!


----------



## smokeymose (Oct 31, 2016)

Can't believe I just found this, farmer! I've been interested in trying dry curing for a while (I have Cappicola & Pancetta in CMAi bags just a couple of ounces from target). I'm out of room at home, but I figured I could find space at work for an old fridge in the warehouse. A fermentation chamber has stymied me though. When I saw the mini greenhouse I think I heard a choir singing Hallelujah! Great idea! Thumbs Up
Dan


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 31, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Yum! Looks great Adam!






Disco said:


> Brilliant!




Thanks  guys.





SmokeyMose said:


> Can't believe I just found this, farmer! I've been interested in trying dry curing for a while (I have Cappicola & Pancetta in CMAi bags just a couple of ounces from target). I'm out of room at home, but I figured I could find space at work for an old fridge in the warehouse. A fermentation chamber has stymied me though. When I saw the mini greenhouse I think I heard a choir singing Hallelujah! Great idea! Thumbs Up
> Dan



Lol.   I got the idea from someone else.


----------



## mike w (Nov 1, 2016)

Great post! Following for sure. I like the ingenuity of that fermentation chamber!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 1, 2016)

c farmer said:


> Big pepperoni finally done.   Dried for almost 2 months.  Vac sealed and gonna slice as needed and revac seal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW, that is awesome !  Very nice job bud...  Thumbs Up    :drool


----------



## wade (Nov 1, 2016)

That look really good Adam -


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 11, 2016)

Sliced some pepperoni and coppa for a frozen pizza for dinner 









The fat you see in the coppa just disappeared when eating it.  Don't even know it's there but added flavor.


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 11, 2016)

Mike W said:


> Great post! Following for sure. I like the ingenuity of that fermentation chamber!






WaterinHoleBrew said:


> WOW, that is awesome !  Very nice job bud...  Thumbs Up    :drool






Wade said:


> That look really good Adam - Thumbs Up



Thanks guys.   Don't know how this skipped by me


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 11, 2016)

c farmer said:


> Sliced some pepperoni and coppa for a frozen pizza for dinner
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yum! Nice way to amp up a frozen pie! 

Point!


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 11, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Yum! Nice way to amp up a frozen pie!
> 
> Point!



Thanks Case.  It was wife approved so it's a go.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 12, 2016)

By gosh Adam.....   That looks sooooo good...   Great job.......

Dave


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 12, 2016)

Wow. That's some nice colour. Have you tried the coppa (uncooked).? How do you like it?


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 12, 2016)

DaveOmak said:


> By gosh Adam.....   That looks sooooo good...   Great job.......
> 
> Dave



Thanks Dave 






atomicsmoke said:


> Wow. That's some nice colour. Have you tried the coppa (uncooked).? How do you like it?



I did try it uncooked, didn't care for the flavor.  I did a white wine rinse on this one.  Tasted great cooked.


----------



## smokeymose (Nov 12, 2016)

Nice! I was wondering how to use my Coppa (if it ever gets done). I'll bet Pancetta would work, too...

Point!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 12, 2016)

SmokeyMose said:


> Nice! I was wondering how to use my Coppa (if it ever gets done). I'll bet Pancetta would work, too...
> 
> Point!


I am not against cooking some dry cured meats occasionally, but it's an awful amount of work (and time) to make coppa and pancetta just to cook with it. Shoulder and belly bacon would work just fine for that.


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 12, 2016)

atomicsmoke said:


> I am not against cooking some dry cured meats occasionally, but it's an awful amount of work (and time) to make coppa and pancetta just to cook with it. Shoulder and belly bacon would work just fine for that.



Just means I will stay busy making it.  I don't mind that.   Lol


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 28, 2016)

Latest meat from my chamber.   

Coppa, tad over 3 months drying.  35% loss.





Everyone loved it as a app over the holiday.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 28, 2016)

Looks MY-T FINE to me...   I'd eat it....


----------



## atomicsmoke (Dec 28, 2016)

Nice colours. Getting to like the flavour and texture of (uncooked ) cured meats?


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 29, 2016)

DaveOmak said:


> Looks MY-T FINE to me...   I'd eat it....


Thanks.   It went quick.


atomicsmoke said:


> Nice colours. Getting to like the flavour and texture of (uncooked ) cured meats?


I loved this coppa.  I let the wine out of this one.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Dec 29, 2016)

I understand your first impression (when you didn't care for the "raw"). It takes a while for addiction to kick in. Now you are screwed for life.:-)


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 29, 2016)

atomicsmoke said:


> I understand your first impression (when you didn't care for the "raw"). It takes a while for addiction to kick in. Now you are screwed for life.:-)


I also left this one dry longer.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 29, 2016)

c farmer said:


> Latest meat from my chamber.
> 
> Coppa, tad over 3 months drying. 35% loss.
> 
> ...


That's just Flat Out Pretty!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






----
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Frame that Pic & Hang it on the wall !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Beautiful !
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## smokin jay (Dec 29, 2016)

Looks super good Adam! 


Points!!


----------



## daveomak (Dec 29, 2016)

Hey Adam......  what was the humidity and temperature you ended up following....   looks like somewhere around 75-80% and maybe 50 ish degrees F......    No case hardening to be seen...  really good job on the drying process....


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 29, 2016)

Looks beautiful Adam, very nice.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







What else do you have planned for the chamber?


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 29, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> That's just Flat Out Pretty!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Smokin Jay said:


> Looks super good Adam!
> 
> 
> Points!!


Thanks guys.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 29, 2016)

DaveOmak said:


> Hey Adam......  what was the humidity and temperature you ended up following....   looks like somewhere around 75-80% and maybe 50 ish degrees F......    No case hardening to be seen...  really good job on the drying process....


Little story here.

I put 4 in at one time.  Low 50's temps and 70-75 humidity.  

First one that hit 30% loss I pulled it.   Had slight case hardening, so I bumped the humidity to 78%.  This one loss was 35% and no case hardening.  

I still have 2 drying.

Funny thing is people have all types of fancy fans and stuff in their chambers.

I don't even have a cooling fan. 

I have controllers for humidity and temp.  A humidifier and a dehumidifier.  That's it.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 29, 2016)

redheelerdog said:


> Looks beautiful Adam, very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a lot I want to make.   Bout out of pepperoni so that will be next.


----------



## gary s (Dec 29, 2016)

Wow !!!



Man is that Purdy !!!  Looks Fantastic  Great job. Maybe one day I'll get around to trying some of this stuff







             
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 29, 2016)

gary s said:


> Wow !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Gary and for the points.    

This is like sausage making.   Its addictive.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 30, 2016)

I know I'm late, but that looks amazing!

You're getting good at this sir!

Points for that one!


----------



## disco (Dec 30, 2016)

Nice, Adam! I am very jealous!

Disco


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 30, 2016)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> I know I'm late, but that looks amazing!
> 
> You're getting good at this sir!
> 
> Points for that one!


Thanks CB.   Getting good at it????    That is still up in the air.


Disco said:


> Nice, Adam! I am very jealous!
> 
> Disco


Thanks Disco.   I see a new hobby for you.


----------



## disco (Dec 30, 2016)

c farmer said:


> Thanks CB.   Getting good at it????    That is still up in the air.
> 
> Thanks Disco.   I see a new hobby for you.


Har! You are trying to get me killed! One more piece of equipment and my life is in definite jeopardy.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 30, 2016)

Disco said:


> Har! You are trying to get me killed! One more piece of equipment and my life is in definite jeopardy.


​My wife says the same thing.   I am still here.   Call her bluff.     LOL


----------



## disco (Dec 30, 2016)

c farmer said:


> ​My wife says the same thing.   I am still here.   Call her bluff.     LOL


Har! I thought you were my friend!


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 30, 2016)

Disco said:


> Har! I thought you were my friend!



Ha.  We are, just enjoy my posts then.  Sorry.   Lol


----------



## daveomak (Dec 30, 2016)

Hey Disco..... don't ever let her taste that stuff....  she'll demand you make some....   then what you gonna do....     lol...


----------



## hoity toit (Feb 14, 2017)

o wow.....You got it going on really nice. I read the whole thread..
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






HT


----------

